# O&w M5 And American G.i's



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, having just become the proud owner of an O&W M5 from Raysablade (a fine chap to deal with  )

I see these watches along with the M1 (if I remember rightly) are described as re-editions of the watches worn by U.S service men in Vietnam during the conflict, on Roy's and other sites.

Despite spending many hours, since taking up collecting watches, on the watch sites







I don't think I have ever seen the original. It's not in the catalogues of the period I own or the old catalogues you can veiw online.

So out of curiosity







does anyone own an original M5 or know where there are pictures of one. Given O&W seem to have built their reputation on the supply of non issue watches to the G.I's I would have thought there should be original watches out there, somewhere









Of course I might be missing a site that shows these watches but the only ones I have seen give a potted history and scans of the catalogue but no M5's.










Mike


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi, having just become the proud owner of an O&W M5 from Raysablade (a fine chap to deal with  )
> 
> I see these watches along with the M1 (if I remember rightly) are described as re-editions of the watches worn by U.S service men in Vietnam during the conflict, on Roy's and other sites.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, you're right it does seem confusing. AFAIK, the watch famously worn in Vietnam was the Early Bird, rather than the M-5 or the M-65. However, I may be wrong









cheers

Dave


----------

